# Best Truck Tires For A Lt 265/75R/16 E Load Range All Season



## Jerry3529 (Aug 2, 2013)

Live in Wisconsin and truck is used for towing my 2006 30' outback mostly so mainly driving on good roads. No off road use.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Jerry3529 said:


> Live in Wisconsin and truck is used for towing my 2006 30' outback mostly so mainly driving on good roads. No off road use.


Michelin LTX a/t2.


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

I have the Michelins too.

Best way to go.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

X3 on the Michelins - had cheapies before, and there is a world of difference - much less noise, better ride, and better handling. Have almost 10,000 miles on them, and they still look brand new.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Michelin ATX AT tires came standard on my Dodge 2500 and I couldn't wait to get rid of them. Now this was several years ago and they may have improved since then. They were terrible in rain and once I pulled off the road onto damp grass along the shoulder. Had to put it into 4 wheel drive to get back on the road.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

the michelins that came with my 2012 F350 did not hold up well. excellent ride and traction, but they melted off, especially when towing. then obviously the traction and ride were terrible. i only got about 22k out of them.

i went with nitto dura grapplers. they are an excellent overall tire. they are wearing like iron also. i would highly recommend them. i have about 25k on them now and they are looking like i will get another 20k or so out of them. almost half of those miles are towing.

also, rotating every 5k is so important. i have it included in my maintenance plan, but it is well worth it, especially when towing.


----------



## bwatson (Feb 9, 2013)

MasterCraft Couriers AXT

http://mastercrafttires.com/Tires/Light-Truck/Courser-AXT.aspx

These tire are better Michelin's IMHO. They are Made-in-the-USA by Cooper Tires http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cooper_Tire_&_Rubber_Company. I found a set of four @ Mr Tire in Columbus for 175.00 each for my Silverado 2500 hd. 
Good ride and traction so far since buying them.


----------

